
Colon cancer deaths rise among younger adults, and no one knows why - bcarroll22
http://www.cnn.com/2017/08/08/health/colon-cancer-rectal-cancer-deaths-study/index.html
======
eip
It's not really a mystery. The EPA and Monsanto have known why for 3+ decades.

